# 12h race in külsheim!



## Tom:-) (6. Mai 2004)

[font=Times, Serif]17. Juli 2004[/font]​
[font=Times, Serif]1. Weberei Pahl 12-Stunden Mountainbike Rennen [/font]​
[font=Times, Serif]Das Event in der Brunnenstadt[/font]​
[font=Times, Serif]für die freunde des stollenreifens gibt es jetzt auch einen 12h event im schönen madonnenländle! super landschaft, spitzen wein (külsheimer hoher herrgott) und isogetränke (diverse brauereien im umland) machen die frühe anreise quasi zur pflicht.  [/font]​[font=Times, Serif][/font]​[font=Times, Serif]ist das erste mal, daß dieses rennen stattfindet, von daher kann ich nichts zur strecke sagen. wie ich meine külsheimer heimat so kenne wird die verpflegung sicher seeeehr gut  [/font]​[font=Times, Serif][/font]​[font=Times, Serif]CU all there.[/font]​[font=Times, Serif] [/font]​[font=Times, Serif]cheers[/font]​[font=Times, Serif]tom[/font]​​hier der link zur ausschreibung: http://www.fv2003-fck.de​


----------



## team-ui (7. Mai 2004)

Hi Bikers,
schon allein aus dem Grund weil Todtnauberg ausfällt, sollte man den Marathon ausprobieren und selbstverständlich an erster Stelle, weil er in vielversprechender Lage und dann noch das Erste Mal stattfindet!!! Wir werden dabei sein...nur der etwas kurze Rundkurs könnte einen auf Dauer etwas schwindlig machen. Ich hoffe, es werden ein paar Highlights eingebaut (Bachquerung, knifflige Passagen...).
Bis dahin...
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team.Ghost (13. Mai 2004)

Das wäre ja ne Alternative zu Todtnauberg. Nur die Streckenlänge von nur 4,3km scheint mir etwas kurz... in Todtnauberg waren es doch immerhin knappe 15km, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 
Das artet ja richtig in Stress aus wenn man bei nem 4er Team nach jeder Runde wechselt!


----------



## Tom:-) (13. Mai 2004)

Team.Ghost schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Das artet ja richtig in Stress aus wenn man bei nem 4er Team nach jeder Runde wechselt!


dafür haste dann einen drehwurm mit schwindel gratis dazu
 

vielleicht sollte nach 6h die fahrtrichtung geändert werden, weil sich sonst nur eine flanke der reifen abfährt ...


----------



## darkdesigner (27. Mai 2004)

Ich bin auch dabei und werde das TomTeam unterstützen, wahrscheinlich vornehmlich im elektrolyt- und weizenhaltigen Hopfenkaltschalen vernichten  

dd


----------



## backfire (7. Juni 2004)

Wer ist noch bei diesem Rennen mit dabei ?


----------



## darkdesigner (23. Juni 2004)

So, der Threat muß noch mal nach oben, hoffe es kommen noch ein paar Leutz!

Hab gehört die Single-Speed Fraktion will auch ne Abordnung stellen...

Bis bald,
dd


----------



## Tom:-) (23. Juni 2004)

hey tobi dark ohne bo

so langsam füllen sich die reihen, der parcours wurde auch verlängert (mehr singletrail) ...

hab im eingangforum mal gepostet, bisher aber noch kein feedback bekommen.

es haben auch 4 einzelstarter gemeldet. das wär doch noch was für die stiffee fahrer (ganz mit ohne federung, schaltung und freilauf  ) in der eingangfraktion.  

don't forget motörhead!
 
tom


----------



## Tom:-) (9. Juli 2004)

näxte woche geht's los! 

deshalb den thread nochmal hochwuchten.

au backe werden wir am WE im salzkammergut absaufen! 100km dauerduschen. hoffentlich wird in k'heim das wetter besser.


----------



## darkdesigner (9. Juli 2004)

Hey macht Euch nicht so fertig, dachte wir gewinnen nächste Woche  

Ich will morgen eigentlich im Hunsrück die lange fahren, aber bin gut erkältet und sollte mich für Kühlsheim schonen...  

Euch wünsch ich für Austria viel Glück und keine Stürze!!!

Bis nächste Woche,
dd


----------



## Tom:-) (9. Juli 2004)

Yo merci,

ich wünsch dir gute besserung, mach dich fit für 2345984 runden um külsheim!

auf jeden fall werden wir näxte woche die beine nicht baumeln lassen ;-)

greez
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roedel (9. Juli 2004)

Ich werde auch dabei sein. Das 24h-Race in München war das training in der Ferne. Nun kommt das Rennen in der Heimat! Freue mich schon auf das Wochenende. Hoffe nur dass das Wetter besser wird als es momentan ist!
Bis in Külsheim


----------



## rothrunner (9. Juli 2004)

Schade, ich muss kurzfristig in Urlaub. Meine Liebste meint, es gäbe auch noch was anderes als Biken ??  

Ich denke meine Brüder werden mich ordentlich vertreten!?

Dabei wäre ich doch nach den 24h von München ganz gut in schuß.....

Allen viel Spaß und gutes gelingen!

Grüße

Michael

www.biken-wertheim.de


----------



## kalus (15. Juli 2004)

roedel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde auch dabei sein. Das 24h-Race in München war das training in der Ferne. Nun kommt das Rennen in der Heimat! Freue mich schon auf das Wochenende. Hoffe nur dass das Wetter besser wird als es momentan ist!
> Bis in Külsheim



War in München auch dabei,
Sachsenhausen ist MEINE Heimat, wo kommst Du her ?

Grüße

kalus


----------



## darkdesigner (20. Juli 2004)

Eine Reise ins badische Frankenland

Külsheim liegt zwischen Tauberbischofsheim und Wertheim, gehört politisch zu Baden-Württemberg und grenzt an den östlichen Rand des Odenwaldes, geographisch gehört es zum nördlichen Rand des Baulandes. 
Zum ersten Mal fand also in Külsheim ein 12-Stunden Rennen statt, der gebürtige Külsheimer Bub Tom rief und so rutschte ich ins IBC-ESK Beer&Bike Team. Unsere weiteren Mitstreiter waren Rieni und Hornet. 

Nach einem harten Junggesellenabschied Donnerstag Abend, verspätete sich meine Abreise am Freitag aus der Mainmetropole bis zum Übertragungsende der 12. Touretappe. Mit Klödens feiner Leistung im Hinterkopf startete ich so gegen 17:30 in FFM. Da ich den Feierabend- und Ferienanfangstaus aus dem Weg gehen wollte, umging ich jegliche Autobahn und schlug einen nahezu direkten Weg über Bundes- und noch kleinere Nebenstraßen ein. 

Es ist immer wieder schön, welch herrliche Landschaften unser Land doch zu bieten hat. Nach nur knapp 100km erreichte ich gegen 19:30 Uhr Külsheim und holte erstmal unsere Startunterlagen ab. Start und Zielberreich befanden sich am örtlichen Sportzentrum, bzw. Fußballgelände. Das Fahrerlager bestand aus zahlreichen Rot-Kreuz Zelten, die berühmten G20er. Einige Teams reisten auch schon Freitags an und zelteten auf dem Gelände. 

Nach ner kleinen Stärkung fuhr ich dann zu Toms Elternhaus, er und Rieni trafen auch gerade ein. Bei angenehmen Temperaturen und sternenklarem Himmel ließen wir den Abend bei leckerem Essen und ein paar Hopfenkaltschalen ruhig ausklingen. Schließlich hatten wir einiges vor und Tom war bei seinem Heimrennen absolut motiviert und wir wollten ihn nicht enttäuschen. 

Die Nacht verlief (zumindest bei mir) etwas unruhig, mit müden Augen erblickte ich um 6:45 Uhr den Tag, noch keine Ahnung von den bevorstehenden Strapazen. Das Wetter zeigte sich zu Tagesbeginn noch relativ freundlich, aber das sollte sich im Verlauf des Tages etwas ändern...

Gegen 8:15 Uhr brachen wir zum Startbereich auf und bezogen mit den anderen Teams die Zelte im Fahrerlager. Nach ner Streckeneinweisung und Informationen durch die Rennleitung scharten alle schon mit den Hufen, als Tom pünktlich um 9:00  als erster unseres Teams auf die Strecke ging.

Wir hatten für die 8,8 km Runde die Taktik ausgeheckt, daß jeder 2 Runden fährt und dann wechselt. Nach 48 Minuten durfte ich auf den Kurs, zu Beginn ging es erstmal aus dem Stadion über ne Aschenbahn durch einen Graben. Mit Tempo 30 knallte nicht nur bei mir die Gabel voll durch und auf weichem Gras vielen die ersten Meter recht schwer. Auf dem nun folgenden Uphill, zuerst Schotter, dann Asphalt, dann wieder Schotter konnte man aber gut seinen Rhythmus finden. Hier wurden wichtige Sekunden gewonnen und irgendwann gings dann ab auf einen ca. 3km langen Singletrail. Dieser war ziemlich verwinkelt und gerade bei der ersten Runde gelang mir das Steuern noch nicht. 
Im Anschluß gings ein paar Meter auf Schotter halbwegs zügig bergab, um dann in den wohl schwierigsten Teil der Strecke einzubiegen. Ein völlig durchschlammter, mit Unimog-Rillen  versehener Downhill, auf dem sich in den ersten Runden wohl das halbe Starterfeld mindestens einmal ablegte. 
Im Laufe des Tages wurde dann aber ein neuer Trail rechts des eigentlichen Weges in den Wald gefahren, auf diesem ließ es sich gut rollen. Weitere schnelle Meter folgten auf Schotter, Waldweg und Gras bevor es in den zweiten Anstieg ging. Der war für mich gut zu fahren, erst ziemlich steil und dann konstant ansteigend. Danach ging es um die hundert Meter auf sehr weichem Untergrund in Richtung der zweiten langen Abfahrt. 
Auf dieser war Tempo machen angesagt bevor der letzte Uphill wartete.
Der Anstieg war recht kurz, aber dadurch das eigentlich immer auf Anschlag gefahren wurde, erschienen diese Meter recht hart. Dann war es aber fast geschafft und die letzten Kilometer wurden wieder Vollgas gefahren. Zuerst einen schmalen Trail im Wald dann hangparallel über ne Wiese, schon war auch der Sportplatz wieder in Sicht. 

Man war ich jedesmal froh die Wechselzone zu sehen!!!

Tja, da wir ja die 2 Runden Taktik gewählt hatten hieß es für mich nach der ersten Runde nochmal auf den Kurs... Zum Glück änderten wir das aber dann nach mir und so hatte jeder nach seiner Runde Vollgas über ne Stunde Erholung. 

Bei uns lief alles wie am Schnürchen, keine Defekte, keine Stürze, unsere fliegenden Wechsel klappten reibungslos und wir drehten Runde um Runde. Gegen Mittag fing es leicht an zu tröpfeln, aber die kleine Abkühlung war willkommen. Im Laufe des Nachmittags wurde es dann allerdings immer schwüler und die Sonne trug ihren Teil zu deutlichen Erhöhung der Luftfeuchtigkeit bei. 

Dies hielt uns jedoch nicht davon ab, weiter konstant unsere Zeiten zu fahren. Toms Zeiten lagen um die 23 Minuten, Rieni war nicht schlechter, ich hielt meistens die 24 Minuten glatt und Marco  The Hornet gab einfach alles und fuhr regelmäßig Zeiten im Bereich der 22 Minuten. 

Eigentlich war ich nach meiner 5 Runde sowas von platt, aber die Motivation meiner Teamkollegen war einfach spitze und so gab auch ich nochmal alles. In der 6. Runde fuhr ich dann auch erstmals knapp unter 24 Minuten, gleiches in der 7. Runde. Danach wollte ich dann zwar nicht mehr aufs Rad, aber es ging nicht anders und um 19:35 Uhr hieß es dann für mich: Letzte Runde! 

Der Wechsel war schon nicht einfach, da Tom gerade auf zwei Fahrer auffuhr, diese jedoch nicht von schlechten Eltern waren. Der erste viel recht schnell hinter uns zurück, mit dem anderen fuhr ich dann eine Weile. Im letzten Anstieg überholte ich dann ihn und einen weiteren Fahrer, die Position übergab ich dann nach 23,30 Minuten an Rieni. 

Die letzte Runde gebührte dann unserem absoluten Racer Marco, der fuhr zum Abschluß seine schnellste mit sage und schreibe 21,40 Minuten und wir warteten gespannt auf die Siegerehrung.

Wirklich überholt hatten uns an dem Tag eigentlich nur zwei Teams. Nach den ersten sechs Stunden hatten wir 14 Runden und zum Abschluß der 30. Runde um 20:45 Uhr hofften wir auf einen Platz auf dem Stockerl. 

Pünktlich zum Rennende um 21 Uhr begann es dann heftigst zu gewittern und sintflutartige Niederschläge ergossen sich. Blitz und Donner setzten die Musikanlage außer Gefecht und das Start- und Zielgerüst veränderte nach einer Windbö seine Lage um 45°, glücklicherweise stand da niemand drunter und so blieb es bei Sachschäden. 

Bei der irgendwann stattfindenden Siegerehrung stimmte dann nicht alles, aber bei dem Chaos was nach dem Rennen herrschte, sollte man mit dem Orgateam Nachsicht haben. Im Laufe dieser Woche sollen dann, die hoffentlich korrekten Ergebnisse präsentiert werden. Wir wurden als fünfte geehrt, hatten aber definitiv ne Runde zuwenig gewertet bekommen. Naja, abwarten in weit sich das Chaos noch lüftet. Egal, wir ließen uns unser Preisgeld in Form einer Kiste Bier schmecken und fielen irgendwann hundemüde ins Bett.

Fazit: Ein absolut genialer Event!!! Das Team der Külsheimer Veranstalter gab sich wirklich Mühe, die Verpflegung war sensationell gut, das Fahrerlager, die Strecke und auch sonst gabs fast nichts, was nicht gut war. Für das Gewitter konnte niemand was, aber selbst da war die Stimmung super. Für die Leute die noch ne Nacht dort zelteten gab es Sonntag Morgen dann noch ein Frühstück, ich sag ja, Super-Organisation!!!   

Nochmal ein Riesen Dankeschön an meine Teamkollegen, Gastgeber und den Rest der Külsheimer, die zwölf Stunden an der Strecke standen.   

Einen Wunsch hab ich noch für das nächste Mal: Physiotherapeuten für Massage zwischendurch und nach dem Rennen.


----------



## Tom:-) (20. Juli 2004)

danke tobi tobsen, altes eisenschwein.

super bericht  zu einem super rennen.

greez

tom


----------



## rieni (20. Juli 2004)

Schöner BEricht Tobi   
Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen:
Super Event, klasse Trails, perfekte Orga, Spitzenstimmung und ein wahrhaftes  Dreamteam. Hat Spass gemacht, auch wenn der ein oder andere nach der fünften Runde einen kAffekranzählichen Antritt an den TAg zu legen begann   

Ein ganz besonders fettes DAnke an die Orga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (20. Juli 2004)

rieni schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner BEricht Tobi
> Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen:
> Super Event, klasse Trails, perfekte Orga, Spitzenstimmung und ein wahrhaftes Dreamteam. Hat Spass gemacht, auch wenn der ein oder andere nach der fünften Runde einen kAffekranzählichen Antritt an den TAg zu legen begann
> 
> Ein ganz besonders fettes DAnke an die Orga


ey alden,
ich glaub deine shIFT-taSTE hängt


----------



## michael59 (20. Juli 2004)

superleistung gekrönt von einem super bericht


ich bin ganz neidisch


micha


----------



## FR_girl (4. Oktober 2004)

Hi

super, dass es euch allen auch so gut gefallen hat!!!

Nächster Termien für unser 12 std Rennen ist der 16. Juli 2005
Und für die Rennradfahrer Fraktion ist in Külsheim am 29.Mai 2005 unsere 10.Külsheimer RTF!!!

Wir hoffen natürlich auf zahlreiches Erscheinen!!


----------



## Wellblech (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo Külsheim,
ich bin wieder dabei. Bleibt die Strecke gleich? Ich wünsche euerem Orga-Team wieder das gleiche glückliche Händchen für 2005


----------



## Tom:-) (13. Januar 2005)

@wellblech

sochemol, bischt du en külsemer?


----------



## sipemue (13. Januar 2005)

oh super, ein 12 Std. Rennen in meiner Nähe   
Da bin ich doch in 2005 auch dabei


----------



## Wellblech (14. Januar 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> @wellblech
> 
> sochemol, bischt du en külsemer?




Hi,Tom
freilich und Äiwi   

Gruß Wellblech


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich will mal den Thread wieder etwas nach oben bringen! Das Rennen findet auch 2005 wieder statt und zwar ziemlich genau in einem Monat 16. Juli.

Ich werde auch an den Start gehen mit einem 4er Team.

Wer ist den aus dem Forum noch dabei?

Kennt jemand eine nette Pension / Hotel in der Gegend zum übernachten?

Ciao


----------



## Tom:-) (20. Juni 2005)

@barracuda

guckst du hier: http://www.kuelsheim.de/Vereine/unterkunft.html

da sollte was dabei sein. man kann aber auch am sportplatz zelten (zumindest war das im letzten jahr so). eventuell wendest du dich diesbezüglich mal an die veranstalter.

have fun
tom


----------



## ND! (21. Juni 2005)

die veranstalter stellen kostenfrei 8-personen-zelte zur verfügung. allerdings haben sie gebeten, bescheid zu sagen, wer eins benötigt. ich hab zumindest schonmal ein zelt reserviert (wir sind 2 teams)  
selber zelten ist auch möglich.
und übernachtung ist von freitag bis sonntag möglich. da kann man bequem anreisen und noch die party am samstag abend mitnehmen  

ps: die mail vom veranstalter:


> Hallo,
> 
> es stehen wieder ca. 20-25 Zelte bereit, die sind natürlich kostenlos.
> Sie werden aber während des Rennens als Ruhelager Mannschaftszelte
> ...





> [...]die Zelte werden natürlich kostenfrei gestellt!
> Wir müssen nur mehrere Teams zusammenlegen, da sonst die Zelte knapp werden, [...]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rothrunner (22. Juni 2005)

Ich versuche es mit meinem Bruder mal als Einzelstarter!

Bin gepannt ob und in welchem Zustand ich ankomme   

Nach meinem ersten Rennradrennen auf dem Nürburgring geht es jetzt erst mal nach Frammersbach.....

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Widu (22. Juni 2005)

Sind auch wieder mit dabei!!! Die gleiche Formation, wie im letzten Jahr.... 

Auch das Rad, bleibt das "Alte"!!!


----------



## Barracuda_de (22. Juni 2005)

Ich fahre das erstemal mit in Kühlsheim als Mitglied des bike-aktiv.de Vierers!

Mal sehen wie es so ist als Unterfranke in Mittelfranken! <- hoffe das stimmt

Es ist ja nicht mehr lange hin ich freue mich auf jeden fall schon mal wieder in einem Team zufahren. Hoffe es kommt eine gute Plat zierung raus 

Wie ist den die Party danach in Kühlsheim lohnt es sich, den Schlafsack ein zupacken???

Ihr wisst schon Wein, Weib und Gesangstechnisch!!

Ciao


----------



## Widu (23. Juni 2005)

Also um eine Platzierung machen wir uns mit Sicherheit keine Gedanken. Wird schon keine werden. 

Letztes Jahr fiel die Party leider ins Wasser (ein Gewitter), deswegen kann man schlecht sagen, wie es wird. Aber nimm die Penntüte mit. Sicher ist sicher.

Mittelfranken????   tststststs *kopfschüttel*


----------



## darkdesigner (23. Juni 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Mittelfranken????   tststststs *kopfschüttel*



[klugschei$$modusan]Da klären wir den guten Mann doch mal auf, Külsheim liegt im badischen Frankenland, geographisch am nördlichen Rand des Baulandes und politisch gehört es zu Baden-Württemberg.[klugschei$$modusaus]

Unser Viererteam ist leider wegen anderen Terminen auseinandergefallen, wird also diesmal nichts mit dem Angriff aufs Stockerl. Bin auch am überlegen als "Einer" zu starten, aber habe ne Woche zuvor nen richtig langen Marathon und weiß nicht wie es mir geht. Vielleicht ja spontan, wünsche allen Startern tolles Wetter und ein feines Rennen!!! Die Veranstaltung ist ein kleiner gemütlicher, mit Herz und viel Liebe organisierter Event,
dd


----------



## Flairbaer (23. Juni 2005)

Wir überlegen auch noch, anstatt den Marathon in Eppstein in Külsheim zu fahren.
Wo finde ich denn noch mehr Infos?  

Gruss
Ralph

PS. Dann kann ich evtl. mit dem Darkdesigner noch eine Flasche Rüdesheimer Riesling trinken! (Insider)


----------



## Barracuda_de (23. Juni 2005)

Flairbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Wo finde ich denn noch mehr Infos?


 
Kennste den schon? http://www.12stundenrennen.de

CU in Kühlsheim


----------



## Flairbaer (23. Juni 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Kennste den schon? http://www.12stundenrennen.de
> 
> CU in Kühlsheim



Ganz herzlichen Dank!


----------



## darkdesigner (24. Juni 2005)

Flairbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir überlegen auch noch, anstatt den Marathon in Eppstein in Külsheim zu fahren.


 Auf jeden Fall!!!



			
				Flairbaer schrieb:
			
		

> PS. Dann kann ich evtl. mit dem Darkdesigner noch eine Flasche Rüdesheimer Riesling trinken! (Insider)


  Fein, fein, die Külsheimer haben übrigens auch einen feinen Tropfen!!! Es gab letztes Jahr bei den Siegprämien einen kleinen Bocksbeutel...Lecker! 

Dann muß ich ja eigentlich kommen, aber will ich wirklich 12 Stunden alleine fahren?
dd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (30. Juni 2005)

Habe am WE mit einem der Veranstalter gequatscht. Er hätte mir zwar eigentlich keine Details der Strecke verraten dürfen, aber was er so angedeutet hat, lässt auf einen großen Spaß hoffen.   

Also meldet Euch an!!!


Wenn ihr nicht alleine fahren wollt oder ein Mann fehlt, könnt ihr über das Gästebuch noch Mitstreiter suchen.


----------



## charliemike (30. Juni 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Habe am WE mit einem der Veranstalter gequatscht. Er hätte mir zwar eigentlich keine Details der Strecke verraten dürfen, aber was er so angedeutet hat, lässt auf einen großen Spaß hoffen.



Hallo,
möchte das ganze evtl. mit Starrgabel fahren;
ist das möglich (ich weiss, möglich ist Alles, aber ich möchte mir nicht die Unterarme ruinieren); oder macht Federgabel Sinn?
Gruß
Charliemike


----------



## Widu (30. Juni 2005)

charliemike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> möchte das ganze evtl. mit Starrgabel fahren;
> ist das möglich (ich weiss, möglich ist Alles, aber ich möchte mir nicht die Unterarme ruinieren); oder macht Federgabel Sinn?
> Gruß
> Charliemike




Keine Ahnung, ob das Sinn macht. 

Bin letztes Jahr starr gefahren und denke, ich werde es diese Jahr wieder tun. (Habe mir immer noch kein neues Bike mit einer Federgabel gekauft.) 


Es gibt da so einen Mike, der mit mir immer um das hässlichste und ollste Rad konkurriert. Der würde bestimmt auch starr fahren wollen, wenn er es könnte.


----------



## charliemike (1. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, ob das Sinn macht.
> 
> Bin letztes Jahr starr gefahren und denke, ich werde es diese Jahr wieder tun. (Habe mir immer noch kein neues Bike mit einer Federgabel gekauft.)
> 
> ...


vielen Dank für die Info; werde es dann vielleicht auch "starr" probieren.


----------



## Wellblech (1. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Habe am WE mit einem der Veranstalter gequatscht.
> 
> 
> Welches Weib hat da gequatscht ?


----------



## Widu (2. Juli 2005)

Wellblech schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Weib hat da gequatscht ?




Unten in Bronnbach auf der Tauberbrücke steht immer so ein Knilch und mit dem habe ich eingehend nach einem Besuch des Biergartens unterhalten. Trotz "steinerner" Miene war er sehr gesprächig.   (Alles eine Sache der Ansprache.)


Ansonsten kenne ich mich oberhalb von Külsheim ganz gut aus und weiß, es kann nur gut werden... Zumal es letztes Jahr richtig Spaß gemacht hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wellblech (5. Juli 2005)

Ein Männlein steht im Walde ganz still und stumm.  

Ist das der kerl der immer um 12.00 h runter an die Tauber zum Schwimmen geht?   Der schwimmt doch wie ein Stein ! Ich denk das ist der Selbe,der dir die Tour gequatscht hat.
Den Typ hab ich auch schon in Werbach auf der Brücke getroffen.


----------



## Widu (6. Juli 2005)

Du hast den schon in Werbach getroffen???? Schwimmt der so weit?????   

Kleine Frage an Wellblech:

Gibt es dieses Jahr auch Panzerhügel auf der Strecke? Gibt es dann da eine Extra-Wertung für den weitesten Sprung oder Abflug???


----------



## Tom:-) (7. Juli 2005)

@widu

die besten abflüge gibz doch traditionell an der einfahrt ins stadion  
oder auf der rampe bei der zeitnahme ...



den typ von der brücke hab ich auch schon mal in prag gesehen


----------



## Widu (7. Juli 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> @widu
> 
> die besten abflüge gibz doch traditionell an der einfahrt ins stadion
> oder auf der rampe bei der zeitnahme ...
> ...




In Prag!!!! Mann, kommt der Typ herum. Man sollte mal einen Fred aufmachen, wo man ihn schon überall gesehen hat, am besten mit Fotos...

Auf der Rampe habe ich mich letztes Jahr beim drüberspringen auch fast abgelegt. Bin ein bisschen quer gekommen und es ist dann doch ein wenig schmal für Kingsize-radfahrer wie mich.

Der Sturz mit Ansage war ziemlich gut.(Ich meine den von Herrn R. ) Der hatte letztes Jahr die Höchstpunktzahl verdient, zumal es noch nicht mal ein Teilnehmer war.

Die Vorfreude steigt und natürlich die Neugierde, wie nun genau die Strecke verlaufen wird.  Bitte Bitte ein paar weitere Tipps....


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. Juli 2005)

Hey, 


wo sind die Einträge!

Mensch war das ein super tolles Event! Tolle Orga, echt  

Die Strecke war 12km lang und ging zum Teil über ein Manövergebiet der Bundeswehr! Das mit den Panzerhügeln auch einen Höhepunkt stellte. Was auch super schön war waren die Singel Trails die grade zu zum Surfen durch die Bäume einluden. War das toll. 

Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## ND! (18. Juli 2005)

war auf jeden fall ein geniales event!

die strecke war echt super und auch recht fordernd. und dann erst die panzerhügel  
bei den trails hab ich leider etwas den rhytmus vermisst. ich find, die konnte man nicht so schön "surfen". aber gut waren sie trotzdem!

also ich hoff mal, dass ich nächstes jahr wieder am start sein kann!


----------



## sunflower (18. Juli 2005)

Zwei Worte:
Scheeeee war's!


----------



## bondscoach (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

für meinen ersten "Wettkampf" kann ich mit mir und besonders unserem Team hoch zufrieden sein. Es war ein sehr gut organisiertes Event mit einer schönen Strecke. 

Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder!!!

Grüße


----------



## JPS (21. Juli 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Worte:
> Scheeeee war's!



Besser kann man's nicht beschreiben!
Dafür ein großes Kompliment an die Organisatoren!
Das war mein erstes Event in dieser Art als  Einzelstarter und alles hat gepaßt (abgesehen von meiner Platzierung und dem Bon-Verkauf nach dem Rennen). Die Strecke fand ich super; abwechslungsreich und schwierig - also genau richtig.
Ich werde versuchen im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder zu starten.

Gruß JPS


----------



## Widu (22. Juli 2005)

Windriver Fahrer  an Windriver Fahrer :

Respekt vor Deiner Leistung. Habe  gesehen, dass Du Deine Kiste mal geschoben hast. Was ist denn da passiert?

Wie geht es deinen Gelenken nach den 12h?

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Deiner Meinung an: eine Spitzenveranstaltung!!!



Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja helfen:

Heißt es: Wind-river oder Win-driver???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (22. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Windriver Fahrer  an Windriver Fahrer :
> 
> Respekt vor Deiner Leistung. Habe  gesehen, dass Du Deine Kiste mal geschoben hast. Was ist denn da passiert?
> 
> ...



Hi, und danke für die Lorbeeren. 

Soweit ich weiß heißt es Win-driver, aber die Scott-Leute konnten ja nicht ahnen, daß ich damit unterwegs sein würde, sonst hätten sie mit Sicherheit einen anderen Namen gewählt. 
Die Geschichte mit dem Schieben ist schnell erklärt; plattgefahren, Ersatzschlauch rein und in der nächsten Runde noch mal platt. Da musste ich dann leider ins Ziel schieben und da erst einen neuen Schlauch besorgen.
Meine Gelenke haben die 12 h gut weggesteckt, nur die federgabelersetzende Armmuskulatur war, wie die Beine auch, ziemlich am Ende. Aber das war ja auch der Sinn der Veranstaltung. 
Ach ja, weiß jemand, wie der Ami mit seinem Singlespeeder abgeschnitten hat (ich hab' seine Startnummer nicht mehr im Kopf)?

Gruß JPS


----------



## Barracuda_de (19. April 2006)

So mal den Thread mal wieder hoch bringen.

Weis schon jemand ob die Strecke dieses Jahr die gleiche sein Wird wie letztes Jahr. Weil die war nur gut  

So jetzt haut mal mal in die Tasten.

Ciao


----------



## Deleted 57670 (26. Januar 2008)

ich bin dabei.
es sind noch plätze frei.


----------



## Wellblech (19. Februar 2008)

UNGLAUBLICH

In 5 Monaten fällt der Startschuß und seit heute ist keine Anmeldung mehr möglich.

 Das spricht doch für ein super,super geiles Rennen


----------



## herr.gigs (20. Februar 2008)

na ob´s wirklich sooooooo super geil ist...?

Meine Erfahrung aus 07 im 2er Team: Man darf die Panzerhügel nicht unterschätzen. Es war halt heiß und furtztrocken und so ist mir 2x der VR im schönen Schotter weggerutscht. Gut, dafür kann der Veranstalter nichts.
Das Einzige, was ich nicht gut fande: Die Getränke, die bestanden aus sehr schlecht verdünnte, Wasser mit irgend ner Brause. Also nehmt euch lieber Bier mit 

Ansonsten wars ok, Strecke gibt auch alles an Abwechselung her und ist durchweg befahrbar!


----------



## Deleted 57670 (20. Februar 2008)

Ich bin die Hügel bis jetzt nur mit nem Panzer hochgefahren, keinerlei Probleme-nix weggerutscht.
Bier nehmen wir natürlich mit ,und ein paar Steaks.
Bestimmt gibts dort viel Süsskram und so.
Bist du dieses Jahr auch dabei? 
Ich starte auch im 2er.


----------



## herr.gigs (20. Februar 2008)

Ich such noch ein Panzer  

Bin bisher noch nicht angemeldet und somit auch schon zu spät, egal!
An dem WE ist sowieso regional noch sau viel, Katzenbuckel,Erbach-Bullau MTB Rennen,Bergzeitfahren Großheubach,Lauf und Sauf in Schweinheim!


----------



## Tom:-) (20. Februar 2008)

ei, ei, ei, in diesem jahr bin ich wieder dabei! 
das wird wieder ein spaß, freue mich schon


----------



## Wellblech (10. Mai 2009)

Das 12 Stundenrennen wir dieses Jahr mit Transponder gefahren.Das Teilnehmerfeld wurde vom Veranstalter erhöht und es sind wieder einige Starterplätze mehr.Super Veranstaltung und eine tolle Alternative zu einem Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (10. Mai 2009)

was meinst du mit erhöhter teilnehmerzahl? erhöht gegenüber der ausschreibung oder gegenüber letztem jahr?


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. Mai 2009)

Erhöht gegenüber dem Vorjahr und der ersten Planung für dieses Jahr


----------



## Sigi-68 (15. Juli 2009)

Werde auch dabei sein, aber nach dem Wetterbericht kann man ja schon Schlammreifen montieren.
Gerade der erste Kilometer und die Trails werden eine wahre Freude werden.

Die Waldhaus-Freunde


----------



## Barracuda_de (15. Juli 2009)

Schwimmflügel sind auch zu empfehlen  Wenn man zwischen den Panzerhügeln die falsche Spure wählt!

Ich bin aber auch mal gespannt wie sich die Strecke im laufe des Tages entwickelt. Dürfte in manchen Passagen etwas rutschig werden.

Bis Samstag

Barracuda


----------



## toncoc (19. Juli 2009)

war doch fein


----------



## Sigi-68 (24. Juli 2009)

fand ich auch, besonders die letzte Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57670 (13. Juli 2010)

Wo ist die Streckenführung? hat jemand noch die vom letzten Jahr? Höhenprofil?


----------



## Sigi-68 (13. Juli 2010)

Ist auf einem Truppenübungsplatz circa 11 KM und 200 Hm.
Schnellste Runde von den Profis 29 Min.
Sehr schöne und anspruchsvolle Strecke.

Gruss Sigi


----------



## Deleted 57670 (13. Juli 2010)

Danke..ich war schon 2 mal dabei. ich wollte nur das Profil weil ein bekannter Interesse hatte.
Diesmal wird Besser als letztes Jahr, Schlamm wird wohl nicht zu erwarten sein.


----------



## Tom:-) (15. Juli 2010)

redwood schrieb:


> Danke..ich war schon 2 mal dabei. ich wollte nur das Profil weil ein bekannter Interesse hatte.
> Diesmal wird Besser als letztes Jahr, Schlamm wird wohl nicht zu erwarten sein.


 
warten wir's ab! mein wetterfrosch meldet gewitter für den samstag.

edit sagt: schau mal hier - http://www.wetteronline.de/Baden-Wuerttemberg/Kuelsheim_97900.htm


----------



## Deleted 57670 (15. Juli 2010)

ja, aber das wird ne willkommene kleine Abkühlung, der Boden ist trocken und beim letzten mal hats ja glaub ich wochenlang vorher geregnet und alles schön weich und rotzig gemacht. diesmal bleibts trocken, selbst wenn es regnet.....hoffe ich jedenfalls.

Hoffentlich sind die Getränke kühl


----------



## ArchonX (17. Juli 2010)

Ich komme auch!
Die Kollegen besuchen, mit dem RR ...


----------



## Deleted 57670 (18. Juli 2010)

Tja, der külsheimer Fluch hat wieder zugeschlagen. Sobalds ein bisschen regnet wird die  Strecke an 2-3 stellen sehr gefährlich für Hobbyfahrer.
Ich finde hie sollte man mal Alternativen finden..wo jemand de probleme hat, sein Rad runterschieben kann und andere nicht behindert.
Am schnellen Wurzeldownhill zur Wiese hats selbst  erfahrenste Fahrer hingelegt.
Ansonsten Top wie immer..fürs Wetter kann der FCK ja nix


----------



## Otzi (19. Juli 2010)

redwood schrieb:


> Tja, der külsheimer Fluch hat wieder zugeschlagen. Sobalds ein bisschen regnet wird die  Strecke an 2-3 stellen sehr gefährlich für Hobbyfahrer.
> Ich finde hie sollte man mal Alternativen finden..wo jemand de probleme hat, sein Rad runterschieben kann und andere nicht behindert.
> Am schnellen Wurzeldownhill zur Wiese hats selbst  erfahrenste Fahrer hingelegt.
> Ansonsten Top wie immer..fürs Wetter kann der FCK ja nix



Wenn du diese Katastrophe von Zeitmessung als Top bezeichnest...ich weiß ja nicht. Aber vielleicht hast du ja nicht betroffen oder es war dir wurscht...

Schade für die Veranstaltung, hätte schön werden können. Wenn man 12h fährt, dann hat man auch eine korrekte Auswertung mit richtigen Zwischenergebnissen verdient und nicht solchen, die sogar den Rennverlauf verfälschen.

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Deleted 57670 (19. Juli 2010)

kann ich verstehen, aber wir 3 teams..waren nicht betroffen. hat alles korrekt funktioniert


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch mit einem 4er Team am Samstag gestartet. Fande die Veranstaltung echt klasse. Die Strecke war schön abwechslungsreich, die Verpflegung top und auch die Atmosphäre hät mir sehr gut gefallen.

Wir waren direkt von der fehlerhaften Zeitnahme betroffen. Gut dass wir jede Runde samt Rundenzeit notiert hatten. Somit konnten wir klar belegen, dass wir die dementsprechende Rundenzahl gefahren ist. Uns wurde erklärt, dass alles fehlerfrei funktioniert hatte. Es gab lediglich probleme beim ausdrucken der Rennergebnisse, im PC hätte alles gepasst.

Egal! Es hat dann dennoch gepasst und spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (20. Juli 2010)

Wenn´s mit dem Training passt, bin ich 2011 auch dabei


----------



## Wellblech (26. Januar 2011)

FC Külsheim 1932 &
Förderverein 2003

...präsentieren das nächste Event in der Brunnenstadt...

 16. Juli 2011  

8.  Külsheimer

12-Stunden MTB-Rennen

..das größte Bike-Spektakel in der Region
Die Sieger erhalten einen Pokal unseres Hauptsponsors Weberei Pahl Külsheim


Anmeldung ab 1. Februar 2011 möglich.


Mehr Infos unter: www.12Stundenrennen.de


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Februar 2011)

wieviele 2er mixed teams gab es denn 2010? gab es überhaupt welche?


----------

